# The questions to ask



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We see it a lot, people who have a bird not feeling up to snuff but again and again all we see is "my bird doesn't feel well, what's wrong?" Not exactly a question that even the best avian vet could answer.

So, it's time to build something that is pinned to the top of the emergency forum. Can I get some help with that? I can be very bad about missing stuff because it's just second nature to me so input is probably needed. 

Let's do a list of questions that we want the OP to answer. 

Age
Breed
Feed
Atmospheric conditions
Laying

Toss it out there please.

One I'll add now is the physical exam.

Observation: What do you see? Is the bird moving strangely? Is it puffed up? Is it eating and drinking? Are you sure it's eating since a bird not feeling well will look like it's eating but it's not.

Physical observations: Pick the bird up, check the eyes, nares, mouth, head area. Check for injuries from head to toe. Any swelling anywhere, especially the abdomen? Any pain response with gentle palpation? 

Any drainage from the nares, eyes, mouth.

How does the crop feel? Firm? Soft and fluid like? Hard? 

I'm going to put this rough draft on another topic where the wide open question was asked, what is wrong without much of any other information.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

If the chicken in question has recently been deformed or vaccinated


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I think this is a great idea Robin. The OP will see what he/she needs to be looking for in their chickens and helps to narrow down possible diagnosis.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was surprised to find that we didn't have one pinned to the top of the forum at all. At least if we can build something then we can copy and post it to those vague questions people ask.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

This forum I think has gone down hill the past year or so. It used to be so active. I think they need to make someone who frequents this site a lot ( you Robin) an admin. You offer a lot of input and keep people chatting


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Right now it is hard for me to be really "active" as I don't have my birds yet,(but soon ) I try to respond and "chat" as much as I can. I like this place so much, I want to contribute as much as I can. As to the point of this thread, have a strong suggestion that they post a photo if possible in the OP.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is traffic, people mostly reading, fewer and fewer posting. 

What would help is that anyone that has a website or forum to post a link to this site. Or post a link back here in some of those vague places they visit. I don't think having a FB page helps this site either.

Being an Admin takes patience, I don't think I possess enough of that any more to be tinkering with a website. Besides they have like five or six admins now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8hensalaying said:


> Right now it is hard for me to be really "active" as I don't have my birds yet,(but soon ) I try to respond and "chat" as much as I can. I like this place so much, I want to contribute as much as I can. As to the point of this thread, have a strong suggestion that they post a photo if possible in the OP.


Yes, photos can tell so much.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

paid for by the RobinForAdmin2015 campaign


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> paid for by the RobinForAdmin2015 campaign


Think you're funny, don't you. Would really want someone who has the patience of gnat playing with how the forum works? Not if you don't want it to go poof!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol I loves that movie. I thought Val Kilmer was so good looking back then


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i'm pretty sure i know every line in that movie...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Whenever I hear a commercial about medicines that u can't use if you have TB, I automatically think of tombstone


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Lol I loves that movie. I thought Val Kilmer was so good looking back then


He really was. It's sad to see him now.


----------

